# Free Starbucks at Holiday Inn Kensington



## ryan_n21 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey guys,

Thought some of you might be interested in this. I was at a broadcast conference a few weeks ago in London. It was at a hotel called the Holiday Inn Kensington. Anyway, they were giving away unlimited cups of Starbucks! I know it's not the nicest coffee in the world, but when it's free, I'll take it! I drank so much in one sitting!

Apparently they give away unlimited supplies at every conference they host. So if any of you are looking at hosting a conference in London it might be a good choice!

http://www.tubehotels.com/Holiday-Inn-Kensington-Forum-786.html


----------

